# Chehaw Frontier Festival 2013



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll are all invited to the 20th Annual Frontier Festival, Jaunuary 11, 12, 13, 2013, at The Parks At Chehaw in Albany Georgia. All aspects of primitive and Early American frontier life will be exhibited, from roughly the years 1750 though 1840. It`s educational and lots of fun for everybody. All you re-enactors, consider this your invite to come camp and participate with us. Ya`ll come see us.


----------



## Keebs




----------



## Sugar Plum

We're gonna try to make it. My birthday is the 12th, so I told the Mr. that's where I want to go


----------



## Jeff C.

I'll more than likely make that event again!!


----------



## BradMyers

Look'n forward to it, been a spell since I've been to a primitive gathering.


----------



## chehawknapper

We are looking forward to a great 20th year! All buckskinners need to come with plenty of plunder for the blanket trade on Saturday night. Rendezvous officers include: Nick Baker - Segundo; Bob Polarsky - Chief Dog Soldier; Larry Richardson - Trade officer; David Wiese - Range officer; Jim Warfel - Hawk range. Kudos to these guys for all the years of helping make this a great event. Blackpowder, hawk and primitive archery competition along with ongoing demos of hide tanning, flint knapping, fire by friction, bow making and possibly another stone tool processing of a deer. The ladies will be spinning, weaving, making baskets and cooking - don't forget the cooking.Lots to see and learn. Great traders with a lot to offer. Y'all come and enjoy!


----------



## TNGIRL

Looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## tedsknives

Really enjoyed last year and looking forward to this year


----------



## JustUs4All

I will make every effort to get down there this year.


----------



## dutchman

As usual, I have from very little to next to nothing to trade...


----------



## lagrangedave

dutchman said:


> As usual, I have from very little to next to nothing to trade...



Make some of those river cane cluck calls. Add a little fire and the make excellent strikers.


----------



## blues brother

Just checked my schedule!! I have that weekend off!!!
I gotta get the cook trailer ready for a trip. 
I guess yall not gonna let me park it close to the tee-pees, are ya?
Looking forward to another great weekend in Albany.
ps...will be bringing some Pig Candy and some Stump Tots.


----------



## dutchman

I was kiddin' Dave...I have a little bit of loot to trade.


----------



## crackerdave

Unless it's rainin,' Cindy and I will be there.She's a "trader" from way back,and I've got a little something I might bring to the blanket.

Sounds like fun,and some of my most favo-ritest Woody-ite's are coming!


----------



## slip

I already put in for the days off.
Cant wait.


----------



## BriarPatch99

For three years now I've made plans to go and each year something comes along and messes the plans up!!   

I ain't coming this year .... I ain't coming .... 

I ain't coming!!!


----------



## blues brother

Well,,,,I screwed up!
Mentioned to SWMBO this morning that I was going to Albany...
She wants to go to! AUUUUGH!!!! Now I gotta get a motor home ready and the cook trailer.
Oh well... See yall in a couple of weeks! Cant wait!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Can a brudder catch a ride ???


----------



## blues brother

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can a brudder catch a ride ???



Be glad to pick ya up somewhere between Thomaston and Albany on Hwy 19!


----------



## boneboy96

Hope to be able to make it again...last year was my 1st and it was quite impressive!


----------



## BradMyers

blues brother said:


> Well,,,,I screwed up!
> Mentioned to SWMBO this morning that I was going to Albany...
> She wants to go to! AUUUUGH!!!! Now I gotta get a motor home ready and the cook trailer.
> Oh well... See yall in a couple of weeks! Cant wait!



Now ya done it, no snake in the cooler this time. Well I'll be near y'all at the cabins. Can't wait to throw back a few with ya. SWMBO gotta love it.


----------



## chehawknapper

Seeing all that are planning on coming is exciting! Everyone plan on bringing lots of plunder to the round robin trade blanket for Saturday night. Anyone bringing some homemade apple pie to pass around?


----------



## chehawknapper

Would anyone be interested in a quick class on friction fire for Friday afternoon about 3:00?


----------



## blues brother

chehawknapper said:


> Would anyone be interested in a quick class on friction fire for Friday afternoon about 3:00?



Yes! Trying to get the young feller(he just turned 22) I carpool with to come down... we was talking about this the other day. He would be a great student for you. I just wanna watch and take pics. Don't think I could do your trick without my porter cable cordless drill!
Planning on leaving B'ville by 10am friday. Should be there by noon or shortly there after...


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,Mike - yawl are camping,right?

Lookin' forward to seeing you again - brang that good firepit that saved our lives one winter weekend![I still say those would sell as fast as you could make 'em. I know I'd sure buy one]


----------



## blues brother

Yes sir Mr. Crackerdave! I will be camping in my cook trailer for sure.  I can bring the pit, but they will not allow it at the rondevoo sites and thats where the late night fun will be.  I have made a small one out of a 20lb propane tank that is a whole lot easier to haul around.
I hope you make as well...it has been to long!


----------



## crackerdave

I'm looking forward to all of it, but I specially like the late night campfire tomfoolery.


----------



## blues brother

I'll bring my banjo...if somebody will play it.
I got a cigar box guitar and a little amp...if somebody will play it.
I am good at playing my Ipod and stereo, but not much else.

Chehawknapper, I will have a jug or so of some pie!


----------



## crackerdave

I'll bring my Gibson,my "pass around" guitar,and maybe my grandaughter's pank guitar in case we can flush a lady picker out of the crowd. It's actually a good-playing little git-tar, but not just anybody will play it unless they're secure in their manhood,or female.


----------



## schleylures

if I show up, would I be welcome????????????????????????


----------



## Sugar Plum

blues brother said:


> Just checked my schedule!! I have that weekend off!!!
> I gotta get the cook trailer ready for a trip.
> I guess yall not gonna let me park it close to the tee-pees, are ya?
> Looking forward to another great weekend in Albany.
> ps...will be bringing some Pig Candy and some Stump Tots.



 did someone say pig candy??

Rob said we're goin! I told him "dern right we were!! It's my birthday and we're doin' what I want!" 

Can't wait to see y'all! !


----------



## schleylures

chehawknapper said:


> Would anyone be interested in a quick class on friction fire for Friday afternoon about 3:00?



what is that? 
That is some good schedueing, I want to know where to be on Friday about three. Three is that between midnight and Breakfeast,Or Breakfest and midnight?????????????????


----------



## chehawknapper

Get with Nick and he will explain in more precise verbiage what "afternoon" means.


----------



## chehawknapper

I am hoping to enlist a few folks to help with the friction fire workshop. Those that occasionally haveproblems with bow drill, bring your kits and we can see if we can correct those problems. Your bow drill is a piece of cake and now your ready for hand drill - eat your wheaties and come on!  For those that are simply wanting to be consistent with flint and steel, I bet we could find several folks around camp to help out.


----------



## Tailfeather

I've got a fair sized nodule of some pretty nice chert.  I'd likely break it into a million pieces trying to spall it out.  So.....if one of you gents wants to have a whack at it, I'll split what ya get from it. I'd like to watch and learn.


----------



## Nicodemus

Wendell, be out in front of my lodge when the sun is about 3 fingers over that sawtooth oak on Traders Row. I`ll have you 2 friction fire kits made up. A hand drill set and a bow drill set.


----------



## chehawknapper

Tail feather, bring it - there are several folks that can help you. Look me up and I'll gladly spall it out for you.


----------



## blues brother

schleylures said:


> if I show up, would I be welcome????????????????????????



Wendell,
You are always welcome in my camp.


----------



## crackerdave

blues brother said:


> Wendell,
> You are always welcome in my camp.



X's 2!


----------



## blues brother

crackerdave said:


> X's 2!



x 2 Wendels in one camp?.... oh no! Need more apple pie!


----------



## Hankus

Strike my dog


----------



## Sugar Plum

What kind of things do y'all put on the trading blanket?  I have homemade candles


----------



## chehawknapper

Those won't last long. You will have choices to make.


----------



## blues brother

Trading blanket question... Would a discada be allowed on the blanket? Just asking cause it is not period correct.


----------



## Nicodemus

blues brother said:


> Trading blanket question... Would a discada be allowed on the blanket? Just asking cause it is not period correct.





Trade Blanket loot and plunder will need to be pre-1840. You know, they had pork ribs, beef brisket, and such back then...  


The camp is already startin` to take shape. Gonna be a good event.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Nicodemus said:


> Trade Blanket loot and plunder will need to be pre-1840. You know, they had pork ribs, beef brisket, and such back then...
> 
> 
> The camp is already startin` to take shape. Gonna be a good event.





Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## BradMyers

Nicodemus said:


> Trade Blanket loot and plunder will need to be pre-1840. You know, they had pork ribs, beef brisket, and such back then...
> 
> 
> The camp is already startin` to take shape. Gonna be a good event.



Loot & plunder...kinda makes sense after see'n the pirate pic's from the last gathering . Don't forget booty.

I have me an ole cowboy cast bean kettle that may fit the criteria, kinda need'n me a hawk.

Can't wait, I'm more stoked than a shepherds stove in sub-zero temps.


----------



## blood on the ground

BradMyers said:


> Loot & plunder...kinda makes sense after see'n the pirate pic's from the last gathering . Don't forget booty.
> 
> I have me an ole cowboy cast bean kettle that may fit the criteria, kinda need'n me a hawk.
> 
> Can't wait, I'm more stoked than a shepherds stove in sub-zero temps.



thats stoked


----------



## blues brother

Nicodemus said:


> Trade Blanket loot and plunder will need to be pre-1840. You know, they had pork ribs, beef brisket, and such back then...
> 
> 
> The camp is already startin` to take shape. Gonna be a good event.



Glad I asked!
Got to find a couple old possum skins to wrap a couple racks of ribs in....since aluminum foil came to be well after 1840!

I am looking forward to this event!


----------



## dutchman

blues brother said:


> Glad I asked!
> Got to find a couple old possum skins to wrap a couple racks of ribs in....since aluminum foil came to be well after 1840!
> 
> I am looking forward to this event!



Brother,  Nick said the item to be offered for trade must be pre-1840 period. He didn't say anything about the packaging. All non-pre-1840 packaging has been referred to as "seal skin" in the past.


----------



## chehawknapper

The Iron Maiden (tipi) and guest tipi are up. The cook tarp and work tarp are up. Expecting several folks from up around Macon way to come down this weekend to set up their camps so they will be ready to go Thursday night when they arrive. Nicodemus will be setting up this weekend. The small tipi and lean-to tarp are set up out at the gate with the banner to let folks know about the event. Southwest Georgia Living magazine came out with a great article on the event written by Tom Seegmueler. Great photos, especially the first one of the inside of Nicks lodge. Brad Meyers with GON Radio has been doing segments on the event each Saturday morning for the past several weekends. Thanks Brad! It's all coming together - can't wait!


----------



## Sterlo58

Sure wish I could make it but it's not lookin good. Wish I was closer.


----------



## crackerdave

Your sigline cracks me plumb up!


----------



## BradMyers

*70's Really?*

Come on man, "dat being the wx man". CFF 2013 in the 70's, does this mean I'm gonna have to swap the wool blanket for a cotton bed sheet? I guess it's time to leave the union suit behind too for my buckskin cutoffs.


----------



## Hankus

Well they mebbe 3 of us........


----------



## Nicodemus

Starts Friday folks. Ya`ll come see us.


----------



## blues brother

I am coming! Be there some time friday. Bringing one of my best buddies..."Nana" the ugliest dog in the world! 
She has real bad hair, does not smell real good(most of the time), does not mind me very well....but she has the prettiest(sp?) teeth of most any dog you have ever seen!
All that being said... Nic, chehawnapper and the rest will put on the best 1800's rondevous you have ever seen. 
THESE GUYS TAKE IT TO THE LIMIT!
I would love to blind fold and ear plug one or two of the guys I work with and stuff them into my truck and let them out when we get to the "gathering". They would swear they have been in a time machine. 
Anyway.... Me and Nana cant wait.... see you guys there.

BTW...gonna bring several pounds of buckboard bacon for the trade blanket. Might even smoke up some ribs too!!!
and before you ask....Nana has to go home with me!


----------



## The Original Rooster

I'm packing to leave by noon today and camping there the rest of this week. See ya'll there!


----------



## Nicodemus

RoosterTodd said:


> I'm packing to leave by noon today and camping there the rest of this week. See ya'll there!



Don`t forget my gunpowder!


----------



## crackerdave

RoosterTodd said:


> I'm packing to leave by noon today and camping there the rest of this week. See ya'll there!



Would you tell me a little about the campground? The website for Chehaw park didn't tell much.I hope it ain't one where ya gotta go nighty-night at 10!
Thanx!
Dave


----------



## dutchman

RoosterTodd said:


> I'm packing to leave by noon today and camping there the rest of this week. See ya'll there!



See you tomorrow, Todd.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

As much as I want to go, I will have to miss it this year. My cousin from Florida is coming up to hunt. He loves to hunt anything and really wants his first deer. I can't turn him down. We have hunted 3 times so far and yet to see a deer. His dad is bringing him up Friday night and will pick him up Sat eve.

I really hate I am going to miss it. I wasn't sure he was coming for sure until tonight.

I hope y'all have fun. I wanted to buy a hawk this year. Maybe I can get him on his first deer.


----------



## chehawknapper

RV and tent camping available. 50 & 30 amp at all RV sites. Can handle big rigs. Cabins - but they are all booked up for this weekend. Walking distance (or in your case, a good atlatl throw or 2) from the Rendezvous site. Quite time is, I think, 11:00. The main consideration is respect for your neighbor campers. We will be up quite late usually at the main fire in the event area. In fact, there will be folks awake around many campfires each night. Come join us, I have an inside line with the ranger.


----------



## Nicodemus

crackerdave said:


> Would you tell me a little about the campground? The website for Chehaw park didn't tell much.I hope it ain't one where ya gotta go nighty-night at 10!
> Thanx!
> Dave





Hey Dave, I bet the ranger could be bribed with a jar of that homemade pickled okra...


----------



## crackerdave

chehawknapper said:


> RV and tent camping available. 50 & 30 amp at all RV sites. Can handle big rigs. Cabins - but they are all booked up for this weekend. Walking distance (or in your case, a good atlatl throw or 2) from the Rendezvous site. Quite time is, I think, 11:00. The main consideration is respect for your neighbor campers. We will be up quite late usually at the main fire in the event area. In fact, there will be folks awake around many campfires each night. Come join us, I have an inside line with the ranger.



Thanks for the info!

The campfires are one of my favorite parts of any get-together.I like to meander from one to another.


----------



## thomas the redneck

thinkin i might just have to load up and head down


----------



## blues brother

thomas the redneck said:


> thinkin i might just have to load up and head down



To quote Blackberry Smoke..."I feel a good one coming on"!


----------



## blues brother

Hey guys!
I plan on being there by noon friday and firing up the Stumps Smoker. I plan on smoking 4 Boston Butts. One is already called for. The other three I will let go first come first serve at the cost of the butt plus $5. Not trying to make a profit...just covering some of the costs.
Send me a PM or just reply to this post.
Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Hankus

Hey hoss rekon one of them butts could be held to Saturday


----------



## blues brother

Hankus said:


> Hey hoss rekon one of them butts could be held to Saturday



Yes sir! They will not be ready till late friday anyway.
I try to get 8lb+ butts and try to find them at a reasonable price.
Looks like its 2 down and two to go!


----------



## Hankus

blues brother said:


> Yes sir! They will not be ready till late friday anyway.
> I try to get 8lb+ butts and try to find them at a reasonable price.
> Looks like its 2 down and two to go!



Good deal  I'll get mine Satryday


----------



## Jeff C.

blues brother said:


> Yes sir! They will not be ready till late friday anyway.
> I try to get 8lb+ butts and try to find them at a reasonable price.
> Looks like its 2 down and two to go!



Make that 3 down and 1 to go!! 

May I bring something to throw on the smoker Saturday? Just some sausage or somthin, like last year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jeff C. said:


> Make that 3 down and 1 to go!!
> 
> May I bring something to throw on the smoker Saturday? Just some sausage or somthin, like last year.



You going too.
Dang I'm missin all the fun. I BEST kill a duck this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C.

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You going too.
> Dang I'm missin all the fun. I BEST kill a duck this weekend.



I hope you do!! Wish y'all were comin...


----------



## BradMyers

*I'll take it*



Jeff C. said:


> Make that 3 down and 1 to go!!



Make it 0, if it's still available.


----------



## blues brother

the butts are all taken.


----------



## orphan

Is there anyplace at the park that we can buy food and/or drinks? or do we have to bring our own food?
Thanks for helping.


----------



## blues brother

orphan said:


> Is there anyplace at the park that we can buy food and/or drinks? or do we have to bring our own food?
> Thanks for helping.



I wont be at the primative site...but I will be close by and I always share with Woodys members.
Just bring your beverage of choice.
There are fast food places about 5 minutes away if you had rather have that.
I dont remember seeing any food vendors last year. Of course I had a smoker full of goodies and was not looking for them.
Nic or Ben can tell you for sure.


----------



## blues brother

Guys, I am gonna get two more butts to cook...
So there are two extra as of now.
Holla if ya want one.


----------



## chehawknapper

There are 2 food concessions in the event, 1-Chehaw's, the other a rendezvous vendor.


----------



## Nicodemus

The 20th Annual starts this mornin`. Hope ya`ll can come see us.


----------



## thomas the redneck

blues brother said:


> To quote Blackberry Smoke..."I feel a good one coming on"!


i got my drinkin string packed and the yeti will be stocked aswell


----------



## crackerdave

blues brother said:


> Hey guys!
> I plan on being there by noon friday and firing up the Stumps Smoker. I plan on smoking 4 Boston Butts. One is already called for. The other three I will let go first come first serve at the cost of the butt plus $5. Not trying to make a profit...just covering some of the costs.
> Send me a PM or just reply to this post.
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!



Hey,Mike- we're in rv site 22.Lil' white pop up and lil' white Tracker.Where you be?


----------



## blues brother

crackerdave said:


> Hey,Mike- we're in rv site 22.Lil' white pop up and lil' white Tracker.Where you be?



dang brother!
 I am in site 19! Been here since five thirty...
I will walk down and see ifin you is still up...
btw...my site is the one that smells like pork cooking!


----------



## BriarPatch99

I posted a few photos from today in another thread in this section ... please feel free to add any photos you may have to it ....

I got to meet some of our fine GON members there ... it was a very enjoyable day to say the least!!!  

Jimmy K.


----------



## Bill Mc

I had a good time. I'd like to thank Chehawknaper for all the good advise he gave me and hope's he will forgive me for the harassment I gave him.

For those he missed it, shame on you.


----------



## cotinpatch

It was a lovely day....perhaps a bit warm but that's whole lot better than cold.  I had a really nice time and have to thank everyone (and especially Mike) for your gracious hospitality!!!  Hope to see everyone again soon!!!


----------



## Keebs

Bill Mc said:


> I had a good time. I'd like to thank Chehawknaper for all the good advise he gave me and hope's he will forgive me for the harassment I gave him.
> 
> For those he missed it, shame on you.


 I MISSED seeing YOU????????


cotinpatch said:


> It was a lovely day....perhaps a bit warm but that's whole lot better than cold.  I had a really nice time and have to thank everyone (and especially Mike) for your gracious hospitality!!!  Hope to see everyone again soon!!!


 I will try to get the "WOW" pics up soon........ so glad you get out & join in like you do!


----------



## crackerdave

Bill- I missed you,too! See you at the next get-together!

Cindy and I sure enjoyed a good weekend and met up with a lot of good folks.To all involved with this Festival : Yall sure made it worth the drive!  It was very well done,and we are looking forward to the next one.

Every time I go to one of these,I think we should have some GON/Woody's Campfire tee shirts so we can spot you in a crowd.


----------



## The Original Rooster

My thanks to those who came and supported the event! It was great to meet all of you. I'd love to see more next year and hope ya'll consider dressing out pre-1840's with us and maybe camp too!


----------



## BriarPatch99

I know I walked right past many of the GON/Woody's members ... as I had no idea of what they looked like ... I had never meet any other members before .... 

So here is an idea ... a GON/Woody's corded name neck badge ... it would be easy to slide under your shirt/jacket for photos or some other reason if needed ... similar to this ...


----------



## crackerdave

BriarPatch99 said:


> I know I walked right past many of the GON/Woody's members ... as I had no idea of what they looked like ... I had never meet any other members before ....
> 
> So here is an idea ... a GON/Woody's corded name neck badge ... it would be easy to slide under your shirt/jacket for photos or some other reason if needed ... similar to this ...



Good idea!


----------



## blues brother

cotinpatch said:


> It was a lovely day....perhaps a bit warm but that's whole lot better than cold.  I had a really nice time and have to thank everyone (and especially Mike) for your gracious hospitality!!!  Hope to see everyone again soon!!![
> 
> Thanks for the brownies. They were delish!


----------



## TNGIRL

I am in the process of adding my pics to Jimmy's (BriarPatch99)thread. Since I'm not very good with this stuff.....could someone hop over to the Primitive section and post up a link to that thread so folks over there could find them ......sure was good to see some of my dear friends and to make a few more!!!!!

I LOVE Chehaw!!!!!


----------



## chehawknapper

This is the first day off for me since Dec. 26 - I am tired. I am also extremely appreciative to everyone who helped, participated and/or just came to check us out! Special thanks to those that "man the stations" - David Weise on the tomahawk block; Jim Warfel at the shooting range; Bob Polarsky as chief Dog Soldier and all of his recruits. Very special thanks to Segundo Nick Baker who has had my back for years! Words can't express my appreciation for my wife Karen who has to put up with my somewhat moody demeanor while working 3 weeks straight 10 - 12 hours a day. Thanks for the posting of all the pictures - some incredible shots were taken. Kudos for all that took the time and had the forethought to record the event for all. Major shout out for the Woodies' members that show up each year. I hope everyone had a great time. We will do it again next year!


----------



## chehawknapper

Remember, I'm tired. I just remembered I forgot something. This event was started by Kieth Seeley and Jim Vick as an educational rendezvous and I wish to express thanks, awe and appreciation to all the participants who keep that tradition. Karen, Helen and Jackie were spinning and weaving. Veronica had her girls dipping beeswax candles and was busy with"living" the weekend. Polarsky was making leather bags. Todd was making moccasins. Richard and family were serenading the public with their music. Andy, Neal, Angel, Ken, Gene and Buck had a crowd of folks around them the whole weekend. I am sure I forgot someone - please excuse me if it was you. I refer back to the first sentence.Thanks to all!!!


----------



## Nugefan

chehawknapper said:


> Remember, I'm tired. I just remembered I forgot something. This event was started by Kieth Seeley and Jim Vick as an educational rendezvous and I wish to express thanks, awe and appreciation to all the participants who keep that tradition. Karen, Helen and Jackie were spinning and weaving. Veronica had her girls dipping beeswax candles and was busy with"living" the weekend. Polarsky was making leather bags. Todd was making moccasins. Richard and family were serenading the public with their music. Andy, Neal, Angel, Ken, Gene and Buck had a crowd of folks around them the whole weekend. I am sure I forgot someone - please excuse me if it was you. I refer back to the first sentence.Thanks to all!!!



Many thanks to you for having a place for us to do this ....I really enjoy passin' on the skills you and the others have shared with me ...


----------



## blues brother

A big X2 to what Nugefan said!  Ben, Thanks so much for a great weekend. 
Nugefan, It was really cool meeting you. 
I am already looking forward to next year...


----------

